# clamps or cramps



## kityuser (9 Mar 2003)

could somebody please explain to me the difference between a cLamp and a cRamp ????


----------



## GrahamC (9 Mar 2003)

There is not a difference, it is absolute symantecs.

One person will say clamp and another will say cramp. No doubt someone will come up with a wordy piece of nonsense to say otherwise but call them what you like. 

Everyone will know what you are talking about anyway whether you say clamp or cramp.


----------



## Martin (9 Mar 2003)

The Encarta WD definition of Cramp comes out as:

"an adjustable clamp for temporarily holding or pressing objects together"

whilst the definition for Clamp is...

"holding device: a mechanical device with movable jaws used to hold two things firmly together or one object firmly in position"

I also had a look in the Joyce book, and he seems to use the two terms interchangeably. Sounds like the same thing to me.... :?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mar 2003)

Thanks Graham that leaves any answer redundant.

However Steven asked a question that does have a accurate and correct answer, not to wordy, I hope.

Cramps:- A device that uses a screw mechanism as a force. ie. G Cramp, Sash Cramp. From the word Cramp Iron.

Clamp:- Brace, clasp or band that fastnens items together.

These are the origins of the two words. However, the words are so abused that they are rarely used in their original context. Many store sell Sash Clamps and G clamps, although incorrect the Clamp has started to replace the cramp in many circles and cramp may become redundant if the trend continues.

I really don't care so please don't direct comments at me....


----------



## kityuser (10 Mar 2003)

cheers for that, at least i know that I`m not missing out on some new toys!


----------



## bobthejoiner (10 Mar 2003)

hi steve
I was told many years ago on asking the very same question as a still wet behind the ears apprentice  and the answer I got was (after a clip on the ear :evil: )" look lad these are sash cramps the long ones with the holes in and these are G-clamps the ones that look like the letter G now pipper off and dont ask stupid questions". So if this is the wrong answer then I was lead astray at a tender age never to recover  

Cheers BTJ


----------



## sawdustalley (10 Mar 2003)

To be honest I hate it when people call them 'CRAMPS' really irritates me for some reason.

I also hate it when people call G clamps - C Clamps 
or F Clamps - G clamps.

Clamps are good though !


----------



## GrahamC (10 Mar 2003)

Steve,

I don't rightly care either, clamps or cramps. There are some people who get really anal about it though and that does annoy the hell out of me, hence the reason for my answer.

Having worked for years with a guy who called a table saw a "circular saw" I tend to call them that too, but that really annoys people who love to get precious and tell me what a circular saw is, but I call them a rip snorter!!

Too many people believe that knowing all the jargon makes them knowledgeable, better that they actually just enjoy what they do and let others enjoy what they do too, whatever they want to call things.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mar 2003)

You are right Graham, to a point

But!!!! StevenPrig didn't ask 'Who cares what they are called' 
He asked if anyone new the difference? 

Anal or not the answer is not, I don't give a damn. If someone asks the way to London there is no point telling them how to get to Bristol, it rather defeats the point of answering at all.
:wink: 


Steve


----------



## kityuser (11 Mar 2003)

I just wondered if i was missing out on another toy (godam it! I`ll have to think of something else to.......
"yes dear...... I reallly need it to complete [X]"

replace [X] with any project that `er in doors wants made)

:lol:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mar 2003)

Ahh somebody else uses that ploy too


----------



## kityuser (11 Mar 2003)

all too often!!

sad is`nt it, I always say to myself " now this time I`ll get it what ever she says......."

but it never seems to work out that way


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mar 2003)

or get the tools delivered to your work address & sneak 'em in


----------



## kityuser (11 Mar 2003)

u must be a mind reader, the dovetail jig that I`m buying is being delivered to my work address!!!!!

"no dear, I`ve had that for ages...... you never take an interest in what i`m doing " :lol:


----------

